# Transferring Money...to MYSELF :)



## averroes (Oct 23, 2011)

So I am leaving Dubai to move back to the US...only problem is that I closed my US bank account years ago!

So, how do I transfer my money (well above the limits set by Cash Express, Western Union, etc.) from the UAE to the US - to myself?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Why not take it in cash or gold bullion?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## averroes (Oct 23, 2011)

I am trying to avoid carrying lots of cash on hand...I am not sure if it's safe, especially that the whole trip is around 23 hours


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You still have a UAE bank account yes?

In that case leave it there, but tell them you're going to the States for a month, then set up a new account in the States, then send it to yourself using either the UAE Banks rates or one of the specialised firms.

Sounds straightforward to me.

I'd take $10k with you in cash though....


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Personally - from the horror stories you hear about banks not closing your accounts properly and charging a monthly rate after you have left - I wouldn't leave your UAE bank account left open. Close it before you go. Either take all the cash with you or find an alternative way of forwarding your cash. 

Do you not have family or friends in the US whom you trust? Perhaps you could forward the cash to their account and then ask them to forward it to you once you have your own account? Also, try using a reputable exchange. GCEN usually provides a good rate when sending more than 10k.

I would certainly take at least 10k cash with me as mentioned above.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

My friends always leave their cash with me when they leave, and I pay it back in bits so as to avoid too much cash 'donations' in year, thereby avoiding the tax threshold.


----------



## averroes (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks @w_man my only concern is that it might be taxed if I send it over to my brothers or parents? I am not sure if that would happen or not...
@twowheelsgood that didn't cross my mind! guess it's because I don't have friends here that I've known for a long time! hehe


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmm - not sure about the tax issue so can't help there.

The other option you might have is to speak with one of the international banks eg: HSBC. I know some people were able to get a 'basic' bank account sorted in UAE even before they landed here (sounds impossible but was told it happened). Maybe they can open an HSBC account for you in the US?

You might want to be careful though - there's a difference between an actual account in the US vs opening a local UAE account with a USD account.

Otherwise you might just have to take it all in cash?!?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

One of the solution for the OP would be to use a wallet like Neteller and/or Skrill. You send them bank transfer, they credit to your account, close your UAE account, move to US, open account and proceed with withdrawal. Neteller has changed the policy recently and they don't allow more than EUR 100,000 to be kept in the wallet. No such limits with Skrill.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Malbec said:


> One of the solution for the OP would be to use a wallet like Neteller and/or *Skrill*. You send them bank transfer, they credit to your account, close your UAE account, move to US, open account and proceed with withdrawal. Neteller has changed the policy recently and they don't allow more than EUR 100,000 to be kept in the wallet. No such limits with Skrill.


Thanks for that, thought I'd open an account with Skrill, turns out i opened one in 2010 and it had a little over AED2,000 in it, I really can't remember!

Right result. Cheers Malbec.


----------



## WTHSMH (Nov 19, 2014)

*Try online or Call*

You might be able to open an account online or over the phone with a bank stateside. Think that's what I did with USAA when i was in Germany. Then I just had to email or fax them my ID documents. Was actually pretty easy since thats how USAA usually opens their accounts.


----------

